
GoDaddy notifies customers of compromised SSH passwords - chaps
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/godaddy-notifies-users-of-breached-hosting-accounts/
======
chaps
_On April 23, 2020, we identified SSH usernames and passwords had been
compromised through an altered SSH file in our hosting environment. This
affected approximately 28,000 customers. We immediately reset these usernames
and passwords, removed the offending SSH file from our platform, and have no
indication the threat actor used our customers’ credentials or modified any
customer hosting accounts. To be clear, the threat actor did not have access
to customers’ main GoDaddy accounts._

Anybody have any insight into what this "SSH file" is?

